# Male vs. Female: more loving?



## Jinx (Sep 23, 2006)

* I was told that male Maltese are actually more "loving" than females.
That males will want to be on your lap more. And that females are lap dogs, but only when
they want to..........that sort of thing?

Is this true, in your experiences?*


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a female ...and she's on my lap right now. She's pretty loving...


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I dont know about other females, but Chloe sticks like glue to me.

On my lap; in my arms; on me in bed LOL LOL


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Little C is many times more affectionate and cuddly than Sir N. He is less standoffish than he was a couple years ago, but he is more of a cuddle on HIS terms dog whereas Little C is pathetically grateful for the slightest hint of a cuddle and practically holds onto me when I carry her. She will quite happily press up against me and get petted for hours on end. Sir N will tolerate a few rubs and then get up and go somewhere out of reach. He only wants pets on his terms and when he asks for it and even then, not many and not for long. In short, I think that gender has much less to do with it than the dog's personality.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have Sammy Maree and Max, and Sammy is such a mummy's gal. She lays that close to me in bed I almost fall off







, and the kisses I get, oh so cute. If we have people over, both will run up to say hello, then Sammy comes straight back to me, while Max is still getting all the attention.

Max is also very loving, but Sammy is my gal, Max is more of a daddy's boy. Both enjoy cuddles and being with us. I have heard females aren't as affectionate as males, but I thought that meant breeding bitches, I don't know.

But my gal is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo affectionate.

I say just have one of each. lol


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

iv'e heard that too but i think it just depends on the personality, mishkin is very loving, he's with me all the time and if i'm not paying attention to him he jumps up on my leg at stares at me until i pick him up, if that doesn't work he gently paws my pants lol.

i haven't had a girl malt at all so i really don't know.


felicity


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I've heard that--but then I've also heard the reverse! So it is probably more the individual pup's personality than a gender issue. I agree w/Bek...just have one of each.







That's our plan--eventually!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

As others have said, it is a function of the pups personality and not their sex.

Our two boys are extremely affectionate and loving and they would be content to sit on your lap or next to you all day. When we were taking care of Coco (a female rescue pup) she was also pretty affectionate but she also was such a pill.

Our Max started out life a very sick little pup. He had kennel cough from heck and it was at least 2 months or more before he was totally over it. After he recovered, he was a very shy and timid little pup ... If his brother wanted some affection, Max would leave and go stay by himself someplace. If anyone raised their voice just a little, Max would go hide. If someone visited, Max would go hide... Ok, so you probably have the general idea now that he was one timid little dog.

We then spent the next year or more giving Max some special attention and taking him out and exposing him to new situations and people, etc. We now have a very happy, very spoiled, but very affectionate little guy that is just as sweet as you can imagine. He wants to meet new people, he wants to go places with us, he loves attention and he loves to give attention. Anyway, all I am trying to say with all of this is that these little guys have pesonalities which are very much subject to becoming whatever we want them to become... if you have the time and inclination to work with them.

So


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've never had a female Malt,but Boo is very affectionate. He's so affectionate that I can't imagine any Malt,male or female being more so.I would think it has more to do with the personality than gender.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I agree that it is their personality rather then their sex. Pacino is definitely a lap furbaby and constantly wants attention which we happily give him.

He is always and I do mean ALWAYS in my lap and makes it a point to "yell" at me if I don't pick him up. He will stand there and grunt and make noises that are so very funny if I don't hurridly reach down and pick him up.

I have never had a female Maltese to compare with so the only experience I have is with this character and what a character he is!!

Marie & (Pick me up, Mommy) Pacino


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We have some members who have both sexes and they have found their little guys to be more affectionate. From reading here and from my own experiences I would tend to think it is probably a function of the personality more so than the sex. I've only had female dogs, and I've now had 3 maltese. They have all had completely different personalities. Sadie is a lap dog but she is also quiet and perfectly happy to be by herself. Hope isn't really a lapdog but she is as affectionate as can be. Hope is also happy with anyone in the family. Sassy was the one who was absolutely devoted to me. She was miserable when I left the room, let alone went out. I could not pin any of these characteristics to their sex.....I figure its just different personalities. 

Years ago when we got Jolie, the breeder tried to sell me a boy. She told me the same story about boys being more affectionate. I have always wondered if this was true, or if this was something breeders say to sell the boys. Since prices are generally lower for boys it makes me wonder if the demand is just lower for some reason. I would be very interested to hear from some of our breeder members so see, generally, what their experiences have been.

By the way, after having known so many of you with boys I believe that I may be ready to give a boy a try the next time around.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have both sexes and I am not sure if I find this to be true or not. My girls are loving and so are my boys. They all love to hug and kiss and sit on my lap. I must admit Waffle is such a lover boy but that is just his personality and he is a shih tzu. Buttercup is stuck to my sister like glue. My girls are slightly more independent but they wouldn't miss out on a chance to hang out with me


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I have also heard that boys were more affectionate, but Maya is extremely affectionate and always by my side (in bed, at the computer etc). Haley (my female yorkie) is affectionate, but she is very independent. She likes to be held when we leave the house, but at home she is happy in her own bed and when she does come up to sleep with us, if either of us move she is gone! Rocky (our male yorkie) is extremely playful, he loves giving kisses and is loving in that way, but as far as cuddling, absolutely not. The second we give him any type of love, he runs for a toy. I haven't figured out if it's the maltese breed, or the sex, but as everyone has pretty much mentioned, I definitely think it has to do with the dogs personality (but in my opinion the maltese breed in general tends to be cuddly in affectionate).


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Opinion as a breeder. I tell people that boys are more affectionate than girls because in *most* instances its true. But it does depend on their personalities. I have yet to have a girl follow me every where I go. My males do this even as puppies not yet adopted out. I have a girl who will check on me but not stay with me at my feet like the males do. The girls while they are in my lap are very loving and kissy. Then when put down they go find a more comfortable place to be. Where as my boys will lay down at my feet. 
Puppy personalities are formed between 6 weeks and 12 weeks. They start learning to bark and interact with their litter mates. Between 8 weeks and 12 weeks my puppies get to be with the bigger group of Aunts to help socialize them with other dogs. Its interesting to follow their progress. 
It really all comes down to their personalities and how they learned to interact with humans.







I play with each and every dog in my house at least once per day. Especially work with the puppies. They get used to being handled and learn to want the attention given to them. Maltese *live* for their human.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My first Maltese was a female and now I have one of each. In my case, my male is more affectionate. As others have said, my female is affectionate when she wants to be. She is very loving and cuddly in bed but is much more independent than Catcher. For example, if we're out on the patio and I say it's time to go in the house, Catcher will always follow me right to the door. Kallie, on the other hand, stays busy sniffing things outside and I have to herd her to the door or carry her. The thing about Catcher that I find so endearing is the way he looks at me. He can spend a major amount of time gazing in to my eyes, and giving little kisses... it is just an over abundance of affection, the likes of which I've never seen with any dog I've ever had.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've had both. Every dog is different, but, in general, I adore my boys and prefer them for pets. If I'm keeping the dog intact, then I really want a boy as I can work them without dealing with heat cycles. I adore my malt boys.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy has the Izzytude. She cuddles when SHE wants to cuddle. She sleeps where SHE wants to sleep. Sometimes she decides that SHE wants the center of my pillow. If I touch her in bed, she gets up and moves out of my reach. She plays fetch only when SHE wants to play fetch. If I don't throw the bear quick enough, she has the NONNY NOW bark that pierces your ears. She is a snob and won't look at people. If people talk to her, she turns her head. I f they continue to bug her, she'll bark and lunge. She gives kisses when SHE wants to give kisses. She can hear only when SHE wants to hear. That's the Izzytude.

Chipper is ready to cuddle anytime. He wants to sleep just as close as he can get. If you're sitting on the sofa, he going to be in your lap. If you're in a chair, then he lays on your feet. He has a little whine and pawing that says "please hold me". He has never met a person or child he didn't love, and wants to give them all kisses. He's very mellow and content, and is always ready to be cuddled.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella is hands down the most loving dog I've ever had. She's also the only female I've had. I don't take a single step that she doesn't follow. She's giving me the "mommy, I want wubbin" look as I sit here and type. If she loved me anymore it would just be more than my little heart can take.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide, our girl, is both very affectionate and a cuddly lapsitter, with all family members as well as guests. Like others mentioned, she is also very independent, and has times when she wants her "privacy".

Shrek, our guy, is cuddly and affectionate, but never as insanely affectionate as Sylphide (who greets us with such enthusiasm that she sometimes gives herself coughing fits), and is not a marathon lap-sitter like her (Shrek likes his cuddle sessions to be accompanied by noisy chomping on his favorite nylabone or squeaky toy).

So, I really don't think it's about gender - but rather about personality.


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

I think Male maltese are more effectionate and i think thats why females are given the name Bi--es for a reason..







.. But still the females can be different depending on the dog.. My male is very effectionate, cuddly and sensative.. Courtney is actually the one who wants to constantly be held in my hand or sitting on my lap.. Divo just want to make sure he can see me.. She's a little daddy's girl and doesnt want me out her site.. Im not sure if thats true but i guess it just depends on the dog..


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey is a male and not a lap dog at all , but he has so many other ways to show his love. he is stuck to me like glue too but not on my lap. he follows me everywhere and sit next to me or sleep under my chair with his head over my foot.


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been exhibiting and breeding since 1989. My first one was a girl and she produced three female puppies during her lifetime. I adored them. But when we had our first little boy, I could feel the pure love coming from inside of him. Through all of my years of experience, I find that the males are more affectionate. If I want to take one to cuddle close to me or sleep close to me, it is always a litttle boy. I adore the little boys and have kept more than I need! We own the list of reputable breeder/exhibitors and have taken a survey regarding Male vs. Female . We got many many responses from exhibitors and pet owners and all but a few said that the males are more affectionate. i have definitely found this to be true; however, there are a few exceptions when a little girl is more affectionate.The males are also just as easy to train. With most females, they are affectionate when they want to be and a little more independent than the males (just like humans). Now, if you have a female that is more affectionate than your male, you have an exception to the rule.

pburnette
Ga-Li Maltese


----------

